# Swarmlord......maybe



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I just looked at the article on games workshop and looked at the hive tyrant and if you look closely you can see it is 2 left and 2 right arms while GW only makes the left is this a hint at a Swarmlord kit?


----------



## vallasch (Jun 16, 2010)

Nope. Gareth, the guy who made it, explains in the article that it's made of spare parts from 4 regular hive tyrants.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Please read the article first...right underneath that picture he says he uses four Hive Tyrant arms....


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

The guy who did that model is also a member of these forums if memory serves...


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope for the swarmlord... but it seem far away each time i look into GW


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

No the point is there not 4 hive tyrant arms I read the article there 2 separate arms!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there.

Hopefully this will solve the issue.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh and the pics GW picked from my photobucket weren't the best. Here's a couple of decent shots.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I am wrong as usual .


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

That army DID seem familiar...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

See.. this is what annoys me... people can't be bothered to spend 2 minutes reading an article, which clearly said it was a conversion, before they jump to conclusions.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ummm where in it does it say its a conversion, I know it is but id just like to know where it said it was.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

> The Bone Sabres are actually four Bone Swords form the Hive Tyrant kit - yes, that does mean I have four Hive Tyrants... [Probably more than four, Gareth! - Dan]


Um.. there, right under the picture?


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

I luvs me my swarmlord!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Stick 4 bones words on doesn't count as a conversion I say it counts as upgrades.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Stick 4 bones words on doesn't count as a conversion I say it counts as upgrades.


Of course it counts as a conversion, its altering the original model to represent something else so its a conversion. Its a pretty good one too, its metal, which is a bitch to work with, its alot of green stuff work on the hands, very well done


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol all these four bone sword swarmlords make me feel cheap for using 2 boneswords and 2 scything talon conversions xD


----------

